# Thu hồi nhiều lô TPCN của Công ty Hoàng ZN vì không đảm bảo an toàn



## thuypham (26/6/18)

Các lô sản phẩm Cốm dinh dưỡng EXTRA KID, Trà Thảo mộc hoa sâm đất, Cốm trắng da Skinfood Plus+ bị thu hồi do không đảm bảo an toàn...
Cục An toàn thực phẩm (ATTP - Bộ Y tế) vừa ban hành Quyết định số 386/QĐ-ATTP về việc Thu hồi sản phẩm không đảm bảo an toàn đối với 03 lô sản phẩm: Thực phẩm bổ sung Cốm dinh dưỡng EXTRA KID, NSX 10.01.2018, HSD: 10.01.2019; Thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe Trà Thảo mộc hoa sâm đất, NSX 25.01.2018, HSD: 25.01.2019; Thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe Cốm trắng da Skinfood Plus+, NSX 12.01.2018, HSD: 12.01.2019 của Công ty TNHH sản xuất và thương mại Hoàng ZN (Địa chỉ: 89/994E Lê Đức Thọ, phường 6, quận Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh).




_Lô sản phẩm Cốm trắng da Skinfood Plus+ của Công ty TNHH sản xuất và thương mại Hoàng ZN bị thu hồi vì không đảm bảo an toàn (Ảnh: TL)_
​Theo thông tin từ Cục ATTP, lý do thu hồi là vì 02 lô sản phẩm thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe: Trà Thảo mộc hoa sâm đất và Cốm trắng da Skinfood Plus+ sản xuất trước khi được cơ quan nhà nước có thẩm quyền cấp Giấy xác nhận công bố phù hợp quy định an toàn thực phẩm/ Giấy tiếp nhận đăng ký bản công bố sản phẩm và 03 lô sản phẩm nêu trên vi phạm quy định về nội dung bắt buộc trên nhãn hàng hóa.

Cục An toàn thực phẩm cho biết đã thông báo đến Chi cục An toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm các tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương; Ban Quản lý An toàn thực phẩm Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng, Bắc Ninh để kiểm tra, giám sát trên địa bàn. Cục An toàn thực phẩm sẽ tiếp tục phối hợp với các cơ quan chức năng để xử lý vụ việc theo quy định của pháp luật.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

